# Left TKA, LRR & VMO plication left knee



## FLYERS (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello~

I have an op note that reads as follows" ...At the conclusion of cementation, there was lateral translation of the patella. It was contained within the groove, but did tilt laterally..." An open lateral retinacular release was performed.  Next, "...post-release, there was improvement , but there was still tendency for some tilt. Therefore, pants-over-vest VMO advancement was done with wound closure."

My question is - Can I code 27447 + 27422-59?  Open Lateral Release is inclusive in 27422 as 27422 is normally included in 27447. Since this complication occured post cementation of implants is it reasonable to list the above two codes for reimbursement?  Thanks for any help provided.

Sarajane Weidner, BS, CPC
Commonwealth Orthopaedic Associates
11 Fairlane Road
Reading, PA  19606
610-779-2663 ext 3025
sweidner@coaortho.com


----------



## mbort (Apr 16, 2009)

since it is a complication of the more invasive surgery, my thoughts are that they are inclusive and not seperately reportable.

Mary,CPC,COSC


----------

